# First Timer On Snakes



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking to get a corn snake. what are the different types and colours etc? need all the help i can get. will not purchase until i know everything to be able to care for it properly. Want to start purchasing housing for it  where do i start. what exactly will i need. can someone find me the storage box i need on the staples site
ive found this
http://www.staples.co.uk/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=,&webid=363121&affixedcode=WW
need a clear one really if anyone knows where to get from
what else do i need exactly? after i found this out i will look into looking after it etc. help will be much appreciated. thanks alot
chris


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Here you gooo..

http://www.staples.co.uk/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=%2C&webid=DEBC&affixedcode=WW


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's a post on housing:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html

And a website that talks you through some of the morphs (colours) available:

Cornsnake Colour & Pattern Morphs Page

: victory:


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Best thing you can do is buy Kathy Love's book available on Amazon, it's like a bible of corn snakes. It will have in nearly everything you need to know.

in terms of purchasing, try to go to a private breeder rather than a shop, as they will usually be much more helpful and knowledgeable, and the prices much more affordable. When choosing the morph, if yo're not interested in breeding, just have a look at what's available and pick which one you like most, but if you want to breed, it might be helpful to speak to a private breeder about what you want to achieve and they will be able to advise you on the best way to get it.

It's breeding season now, so there will be plenty of babies around to choose from soon, so take your time when choosing, there's no rush.

Also, don't rush out to get all the kit, if you're only ever going to own one snake a fancy expensive viv would be lovely, but as snakes are so addictive (believe me) after two I reverted to RUBs, as it's much more cost effective, and just as good for the snakes.


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry what are RUB's?? thanks


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Really Useful Boxes

Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


----------

